# only feelin baby move on right side of bump, this normal?



## ClaireRJM

i've NEVER felt movement on left hand side of bump. Its always from belly button round to right & when bump raises its always on right side. Any1 experienced this or any advice? Seein MW tues so goin 2 mention then


----------



## joeyjo

It all depends on how bub is lying- 

My bub was breech down the right hand side and I felt movement in the middle, down below and above his/her head on the right (punches I assume) - nothing at all on the left. 

bub has now turned headdown and the back is on the left - the vast majority of what I feel is on the right now but all over the place on that side!


----------



## quaints

I forgot to ask about that.. I never feel mine move on my left side either. I'm guessing it's head is often on that side.


----------



## Taranboo

Thats exactly the same as me. My LO is head down and her back is lying to the right and she kicks to the right too. My bump is mostly hard on the right.

xx


----------



## firegal

I'm pretty much only feeling mine on the right too. By all means chat to your midwife about it, but I wouldn't worry :hugs:


----------



## Chaos

It also depends on where your placenta is to where you feel movement.

Autumn LOVES the right side, she's there 80% of the time. Occasionally I'll get kicks in the left side. My OB said they do get their favourite positions in the womb.


----------



## becstar

Mine has mostly been head down with back to the left (good birth position so please stay there, little Cub!) and I constantly feel a leg or foot or something poking out the right side of my tummy. I mostly feel movement on the right, too. It's probably a good thing, it should mean your LO has its back to the left and legs and arms to the right, a good birth position.


----------



## philly_bear24

I've only ever felt baby on the left side of my bump and this is where it sticks out when she's wriggling around. Although, I do have an anterior placenta so I think that's what's caused it in my case.


----------



## tinkabells

I asked my MW on friday, as i only feel LO kicking on my left side, never felt right, and she said its totally normal, its the way the baby is laying xxx


----------



## rachelpember

i just had my midwife come ot my house and i got told my baby boy was laying head down on my right side, she has told me that id would be better for me to try and shift him onto my left side by crawling around and sleeping and laying on my left side. If my baby is comfortable and wants to stay on my right side then my labour will be longer and sting abit more than useual. Is anyone in the same Situation or is it just me lol ?


----------



## rachelpember

ClaireRJM said:


> i've NEVER felt movement on left hand side of bump. Its always from belly button round to right & when bump raises its always on right side. Any1 experienced this or any advice? Seein MW tues so goin 2 mention then

Rachel Pember
i have felt movement on both sides of my belly but i know his back is on my right side and his feet are on my left side, and i have to try n shift him b4 labour or ill have a very long and painful birth


----------

